

A Pound of Cure (Value/Importance of Electronic Medical Records) - skmurphy
http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/22852/

======
skmurphy
Jay Parkinson in his comments
<http://www.technologyreview.com/computing/22852/> on this concludes with:

This is criminal. People are dying every day because life and death healthcare
runs on handwritten notes. 100,000 people die every year due to medication
errors. Of course! As the number of meds a person is on increases, the more
likely a fatal interaction, overdose, or incorrectly written prescription will
occur.

What if we "allowed" the airline industry to run on paper? Are we willing to
tolerate 400 Air France crashes per year? Why does the medical industry get
away with this?

I’d like to start a movement. Don’t go to doctors or hospitals that don’t use
electronic medical records. They are simply unsafe and hazardous to your
health.

